# Cynobacteria clean up



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

So my 5 gal quickly got over run with green slime algae, I tried washing off plants and decor with every water change, but each week it just got worse. My flow isnt too great in it and it only has a crappy hob on it, so i decided to treat with erythramiacin (SP?) I followed the directions and even though i have been cleaning it up every day, the dead slime that was once easy to clean from the tank, is now brown and kind of rubbery and doesn't want to come off the leaves anymore. Any suggestions?

All that is in the tank are 2 pygmy cories.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34110

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, but i have already read it, that is how i came to the conclusion to try em tabs. But in my recollection, i didn't see anywhere when it died off it turned rubbery (maybe i missed it, there is alot on the sight to sift through when searching), so was looking for some advice from experienced members.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had it turn rubbery. Have you done a big water change and sucked out as much as you can? Or does that stuff not even siphon up?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

as per the instructions on the erythramiacin tabs, i did a water change every 24hrs for the first 2 treatment. I used a toothbrush and my hose to suck it up and it was great, but the bits that are dead are sticking to the plants and is a bit more difficult to come off. I pulled out my decor and scrubbed it, and it's not growing back, the most difficult area is a very thick patch of hygro. Part of me is thinking that i should just pull the plant out and just keep the parts that are not covered, but it's the favorite place for the cories to frolick.

I'm going to do a 50% water change today and try again to scrub the gunk off.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive used it a few times and never had that problem. If you cant rub it off Id just cut the plant and let it grow some new healthy leaves. A picture might help.

I thought the directions were different than that. Not that it should matter but I thought it was dose for 2 days, than water change on day 3. Dose for 2 days, than water change on day 6. I thought it should be in your tank for a total of 6 days. That's how Ive used it. I don't have the directions in front of me so I could be completely wrong. That was my interpretation on the directions


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

*Directions for use: *For best results, remove activated carbon or filter cartridge from filter and continue aeration. For each 10 gallons (38L) of water, empty one packet directly into aquarium. Repeat dose after 24 hours. Wait another 24 hours then change 25% of the aquarium water. Repeat this treatment for a second time, for a total of 4 doses. Then make a final 25% water change and add fresh activated carbon or replace filter cartridge. Treatment may be repeated, if necessary. This package treats up to 100 gallons. Four doses required for full course of treatment. 




















I'm not the best photographer, but hopefully you can get the idea from the pics.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Why not just pull the plant out, trim the root system, clean it up and replant it? It won't harm the plant very much. I did that in the one instance that I had cyanobacteria.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Why not just pull the plant out, trim the root system, clean it up and replant it? It won't harm the plant very much. I did that in the one instance that I had cyanobacteria.


it's mostly old growth or the mature part of the plant that is mostly affected, so i think i'd have to pull the plant trim and restart the plants with the trimmings. Not the end of the world i suppose. They where just a pain to start in the first place. lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tazzy_toon said:


> *Directions for use: *For best results, remove activated carbon or filter cartridge from filter and continue aeration. For each 10 gallons (38L) of water, empty one packet directly into aquarium. Repeat dose after 24 hours. Wait another 24 hours then change 25% of the aquarium water. Repeat this treatment for a second time, for a total of 4 doses. Then make a final 25% water change and add fresh activated carbon or replace filter cartridge. Treatment may be repeated, if necessary. This package treats up to 100 gallons. Four doses required for full course of treatment.
> View attachment 44842
> View attachment 44850
> View attachment 44858
> ...


Call me crazy but what you did and what the instructions say are two different things. Again I could be totally wrong but you said "as per the instructions on the erythramiacin tabs, i did a water change every 24hrs for the first 2 treatment." When I read the instructions, I am under the impression that a water change is done after 48 hours. Not every 24 hrs. Maybe this is the issue.

The plant in question is a hygrophila species. It grows like a weed. Id cut out the effected areas. It will split where you cut it and grow bushier. Its a hardy plant and wont suffer from a little pruning. Its actually good for it. I wouldn't pull it up. Cut it at the stem even if its near the substrate that's fine. You will ruin the roots if you pull it out. Than the plant will have to spend time re growing roots not leaves.

Instruction say "For each 10 gallons (38L) of water, empty one packet directly into aquarium. Repeat dose after 24 hours. Wait another 24 hours then change 25% of the aquarium water. Repeat this treatment for a second time, for a total of 4 doses." This is how I see it. Day 1, dose - wait 24hrs, Day 2, dose wait 24hrs. Day 3 Water change. Repat steps 24hrs later, That's 3 days, 1 water change. Repeat steps on day 4. So you should of dosed 4 times for a total of 6 days and you would of done 2 water changes.

Somebody else chime in here before I start thinking Im crazy LOL


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

lol, oops, you're right, i read the instructions wrong.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tazzy_toon said:


> lol, oops, you're right, i read the instructions wrong.


LOL. So Im not crazy. 

Ive used this product numerous times. Especially when I worked at a LFS that had cyno in almost all their tanks. Ive read the label so many times. Those are the worst instructions! A simple chart would be way easier to follow. Maybe it didn't fully kill the cyno Im not sure.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I battle with Cyanobacteria annually LOL, I keep Channa and I keep my tanks to match there natural season cycles, So in the summer water is quite stagnant , plant cover is very thick and as a result my tanks get this stuff. 

to get rid of it start by vacuuming up as much of it as you can , tends to come off of just about everything quite easily. I scrape a bit, but typically a siphon will do the trick to suck it up during my water change and get the worst of it. After manually removing as much as possible black out the tank for 3 days. 

My tanks are in the basement so i get away with just leaving the lights off, but if there is any background light in the room (especially if there is a window) then wrap a blanket around to make sure no light get's in. 

That's it! Chemical free & this treatment works well for me. No need to worry about the plants, a few days without light will not kill them , but it should kill off the cyanobacteria, and probably most algae as well as an added bonus. 

Hope that helps.


----------

